# Florida Patent Medicines - post what you know...



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

looking for info on Florida patent and proprietary medicines.
 post any you know of.

 Tampa  Florida - 

 All the various Leonardi bottles 
 - LEONARDI'S GOLDEN EYE LOTION  
 - LEONARDIS WORM SYRUP 
 - LEONARDI'S TASTELESS CHILL CURE AND IRON TONIC 
 - etc etc

 DR M CARABALLO VERMICIDA  , probably a Cuban immagrant , verifuge..


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 1, 2012)

I only know of a few, but I'll post what I know. I'm sure Stumpknocker and some others know quite a few more than I.

 Jacksonville:

       Red Cross Chill & Fever Tonic Prepared by Cash Bros Drug Co

 Tampa:

      Leonardi's Blood Elixir The Great Blood Purifier. Found with Tampa only, and with New York & Tampa
      Leonardi's Elixir for the Blood Has S B Leonardi Tampa seal, but says prepared by S B Leonardi New York
      Leonardi's Lightning Cough Cure
      Leonardi's Golden Eye Lotion
      Leonardi's Liver Aid
      Leonardi's Tasteless Chill Cure & Iron Tonic
      7 - 11 Seven Eleven Fever Remedy (prepared by S B Leonardi)
      Leonardi's Cough Cure Creosoted (in both spanish & english on bottle). Found with Tampa only, and with New York & Tampa
      Dr M Caraballo Vermicida

 Pensacola:

      Bear Brand Wild Cherry Tonic Compound Lewis Bear Drug Co Pensacola
      Lewis Lightning Nerve & Bone Liniment (no city, but attributed to Lewis Bear Drug Co, Pensacola)
      Lewis Painless Eye Water (no city, but attributed to Lewis Bear Drug Co, Pensacola)
      Mountain Mint Tonic Prepared Solely by P E Hannah MD Pensacola

 Monticello:

      Johnson's Chill & Fever Tonic ('The Texas Cure' inside star of david) Prepared by Johnson & Co Monticello FLA

 Key West:

      Dr Fraga's Cuban Vermifuge (no city, but attributed to Key West)


 Hope this helps, and looking forward to reading other's posting in this thread []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks , good list.  i have most of those listed.


 Jacksonville Fla. - 

  - White's Yucatan Herb Compound 
  - POINSETT'S INDIAN LOXECUST  (one of the only FL pntil marked meds?)
  - WEBSTER'S FEVER SPECIFIC BROOKLYN DRUG STORE 
  - CHECINI'S INDIAN SEBAGO THE GREAT BLOOD PURIFIER


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 1, 2012)

I have heard of the Webster's but forgot to list it. The other three I have never heard of. 

 What about: Sloat's / Trade Mark Registered / Vegetable / Bitters / An Appetizer / And Tonic / Excellent for / Indigestion / Dispepsia / & Diarrhoea / Price $1.00 / Sloat Bros Co / Jacksonville, FLA   ... This is a label only bitters from Jacksonville. Not sure if you are interested since it is bitters, but does list some medical issues that it was used for.

 Also, I'm trying to determine if one of my bottles is alcohol or medicine. It says: Hannah's Fruit Cordial / Hannah Bros / Pensacola, FLA.  Since the Mountain Mint Tonic was made by a Hannah in Pensacola I am thinking mine might be medicinal.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

Bitters were typically medicinal but are outside the scope of what I cover.
 They are really their own established category.

 I expect the cordial is medicinal.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 1, 2012)

Iâ€™m always looking for Patent Medicines, Tonics, Cures, Citrate of Magnesium, Druggist, Drugstore and Pharmacy bottles from Florida to add to the collection. If you have any of these types of bottles that you would consider selling please send me an email. Of the ones that I have collected so far this has to be one of my favorites.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

Excellent , that's a good one. Didnt have that one listed.  Thanks


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 1, 2012)

That's very cool.. ANTIFEBRIFUGO ...that which serves as an antidote to something which reduces fever.. .huh..[8|]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's a good spelling bee candidate [8D]

 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

Normally they use antifebrifuge.

 I'm thinking that might be the spanish influenced spelling.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 1, 2012)

I hate it when the febrifugo starts acting up.  Thanks, Antifebrifugo!   Man what a cool bottle.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 1, 2012)

> that which serves as an antidote to something which reduces fever.. .huh..


 
 i'M assuming an anti-febrifuge is a medicine that reduces chills


 KEY WEST - 
 -  DR FRAGAS CUBAN VERMIFUGE


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 3, 2012)

WEBSTER'S FEVER SPECIFIC BROOKLYN DRUG STORE JACKSONVILLE FLA is a fairly uncommon bottle and come in aqua and clear. Here is one that I have in my collection but still looking for the same in different sizes, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 4, 2012)

I sure would like to know what was in this one!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> I sure would like to know what was in this one!


 
 Coulda been any generic prescription... But that is an AWESOME bottle! I love the embossing. Hold on tight to that one!


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 6, 2012)

Phil Pfeiffer, author of a couple Pensacola books, confirms that my Hannah's Fruit Cordial is a tonic.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd say at least 90% of all 19th century cordials I have run across were medicinal.
 But that might just be because I loiter in the medicine aisles...


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 6, 2012)

Philip Pfeiffer has noted in his Pensacolaâ€™s Spirits book that â€œcordialâ€ in the title of the remedy means â€œan alcoholic beverage flavored with aromatic substances and usually sweetenedâ€ According to Philipâ€™s Spirits book Pensacolaâ€™s Hannah Brothers manufactured and marketed two different tonics from 1886-1910 â€œHANNAHâ€™S FRUIT CORDIAL / HANNAH BROS / PENSACOLA, FLA.â€ and â€œMOUNTIAN MINT TONIC / PREPARED SOLEY BY / P. E. HANNAH M. D. / PENSACOLA FLA.â€ I have only been able to add the later, which is pictured below, to my collection so far and would be grateful of any help obtaining other Tonics or Remedies from Pensacola and throughout Florida.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 6, 2012)

I can provide a pic of the Fruit Cordial bottle, but the current pic I have is difficult to read. I can get it out of storage and take new pics this weekend.
 And, like Stumpknocker, I am always looking for Florida bottles (any and all). Check your collections!


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 7, 2012)

Here ya go. Apparently this is pretty rare, with only a handful known to exist.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 7, 2012)

Now that an awesome Florida Patent Medicine. [sm=thumbup.gif] I have a nice ink I would be willing to trade you for it.[] [] []


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! [] I actually laughed out loud at that! However, this thread is not about ink bottles... Let's stick to the topic at hand [8|][]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

Are there any known pontil marked Florida medicines other than POINSETT'S INDIAN LOXECUST?
 Egbert Poinsett was originally from Wilmington Del. moving to Jacksonville at some point.
 From what I have read he was a book keeper by trade which seems a bit odd for a patent medicine developer.
 Poinsett died in 1859.


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 7, 2012)

I was unaware of ANY Florida bottle with a pontil, open or improved. I will have to track down this Poinsett's bottle. Would love to see one!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

It's pictured in the Greer catalog if you have that. Sold in the early 1850s


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

I havent quite figured out the Loxecust reference.

 I'm guessing they were referring to the West Indian Locust which has nasty stinking pods.

 "Indian"  relating to West Indies, not aboriginal american indians. Which would mean its not really an indian medicine as most people assume.

 Not sure how they came up with "loxecust" ?    Maybe the same way Barry came up with Tricopherous I suppose...


----------



## MichaelFla (Jul 7, 2012)

The 1850 Duval County, FLA census confirms at least part of your information. Egbert Poinsett is listed as age 75, from Delaware, occupation Book Keeper. He was living in the household of a Merchant from New York, whose name I am unable to read. Apparently the person transcribing the census couldn't read it either, because they list the head of household as the second name, one Lucinda Cook from Florida.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 7, 2012)

he was in the household of Halsted Hoeg a new york merchant.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 13, 2012)

This is favorite Florida Patent Medicines for pain. It is certainly a rare bottle that you just donâ€™t see every day. Everyone please remember Iâ€™m always looking for Patent Medicines, Tonics, Cures, Remedies, Citrate of Magnesium, Druggist, Drugstore and Pharmacy bottles from throughout Florida to add to the collection. I have about 200 ink bottles and about 200 whiskey flasks, none of which are embossed with cities but some do have pictures and some are colored that I recently picked up in a large collection that  I purchased which I would be willing to trade. Please note none of the inks or flasks are Heckler Auction type item but are still very nice. If you have something that may be of interest to me that youâ€™re willing to sell or trade please email me or send me a pm. Please do not post to me on this tread drawing it off topic unless it is in fact a Florida Patent Medicine. Thanks, SK


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 13, 2012)

That's a neat one I havent seen before.
 I couldnt find any ads for it.
 I'm guessing it was made by Dr Thomas Otto the pharmacist in 1890s Key West.
 There are some interesting stories about his kid being a victim of haitian voodoo.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 13, 2012)

Matt Iâ€™m not in fact sure who made the pain ease but I was suspect it was Thomasâ€™s father Joseph Otto due to the fact it is a sunken panel type bottle. According to the research I have done on this doctor since I acquired the bottle at the last Jacksonville FL bottle show. Joseph Otto, a German immigrant, established the J. Otto & Son sometime in the late 19th Century. In the 1890â€™s the store was taken over by Thomas O. Otto upon the death of his father. At the time it was located at 113 West Duval Street. In 1906 Otto was listed at the Southwest corner of Eaton and Simonton and the Northwest corner of Margaret and Fleming. In 1911 he was shown only at the latter address and was unlisted during the 1914, or anytime thereafter. Thanks, SK


----------



## Conch times (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a j. Otto and son bottle, pic is not very good. Btw this is the small size, we found all three sizes they made. This is the only one I found.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 14, 2012)

I read something that said the first Dr Otto came to key west just after the civil war so they were there quite early.


----------



## stumpknocker (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes Matt youâ€™re correct the â€œOTTOâ€™S PAIN EASEâ€ bottle in one of the earliest known druggist bottles from Key West FL. However I have found at least three other doctors that were in business prior to Joseph Otto therefore even though he was early to Key West FL he was certainly not the first. Thanks, SK


----------

